# Law Enforcement for Bush 04'



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

On the idea of Bush supporting the good fight for us and Kerry being a Liberal Weiner... I thought I'd post these links to some ways we can show our support for him.

I've just ordered the following:










LE - Bush T-shirt










LE - Bush Rally Sign










LE - Bush Bumper Sticker

There is a lot of other designs etc available as well... check it all out Bush - Cheney Online Store

Mike


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I just ordered a shirt and a bumper sticker to match the two I already have on my vehicle. Thanks MV577. Keep America safe and vote for BUSH.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Just placed my order. Re-elect Pres Bush!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PBC, in the interest of fairness; here's the Kerry Merchandise I'm sporting these days:









GO BUSH 04!!


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Two t-shirts on the way!  

Ryan


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks mv577. I'm ordering a shirt and bumper sticker as soon as I'm done withn this.
Appreciate it.


----------

